# Pre-op exam



## HBULLOCK (Apr 23, 2013)

We have a pediatric patient who came in for a pre-op physical for surgery clearance. I don't bill medicare very often so I'm not sure how to bill.  We usually use the v72.84 dx and 99212/99213.  I was wondering if Medicare likes these type billed differently. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## andersont (Apr 23, 2013)

*pre op*

Use the diagnosis as to why they are having surgery any other conditions along with 
 V72.84. ie; back surgery (back pain).


----------



## rryder1963 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Medicare Doesn't Cover Pre-ops*

Ever.  Does the pt have Medicaid as secondary?  They might pay in the event Medicare doesn't--(which requires you to submit the claim with the denial remittance) but that's a BIG might.

It was brought to my attention that my answer above is not correct.  
Please see Medicare's transmittal at http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads/R1719B3.pdf for more information on Medicare, preoperative encounters, and reimbursement.


----------



## Lhaley (Apr 23, 2013)

*Medicare Preops*

Medicare doesn't pay even if performed by a different physician than is performing the procedure?


----------



## pineapplelvr (Apr 26, 2013)

i would bill an office visit based off of the documentation with a dx  V72.83 and with whatever reason the surgery is for (354.0? 366.9? etc etc) we do this all the time


----------

